# I Made It On Animal Planet!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

From Discovery/ Animal Planet;

Episode 104
Airs August 19 at 9 PM
The coast of North Carolina is the backdrop for this episode of OFF THE HOOK: EXTREME CATCHES. Showtime Eric Young buddies with “Jetski Brian” in Hatteras (in the Outer Banks) to learn the best in jet-ski fishing 30 miles offshore with some eight-foot swells known as “The Atlantic Graveyard.” Then spearing and gigging, he goes to Cape Carteret with Pete into the shallow waters for some night-time flounder.

http://press.discovery.com/ekits/off-the-hook/episodes.html


I was fortunate to be filmed in Poquoson Virginia and offshore of Cape Hatteras North Carolina for three days last month. Tony and Wally of Atlantic Bait and Tackle of Virginia Beach along with Capt. Clifton Parker of Big Easy Charters in Cape Hatteras were the mother ship and camera boat.

Here are a couple picture of the skis that were on the show. I will put up more pictures and details after the show airs.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw previews for this new series and I must say, I called this one! I thought, how are these guys gonna put on a series about extreme fishing without getting some time in with Brian offshore/inshore? Congrats!


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

thats awesome bro. congrats


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work !


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done, Brian! Well done, indeed!!!

Jim


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

tooootttt.......tooooooooooooooott!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Brian!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Woot, Pretty work Brian.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats Brian. I will have to have my wife DVR it so I can watch it when I get home in September.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations! After all, you are an animal!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Amazing! I'm glad for you.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HA! I knew that was your jet ski in the promo! Thats pretty cool Brian you made the big time... I look forward to watching it


----------



## wylie (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats, appreciate you sharing your adventures,and the work involved in doing so.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

That's cool, congrats. When I seen the promo I thought that ski looked a lot like yours.... Now I know why!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice job! Saw the preview for this show and I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Congrats! When I saw a ski in the commercial I had a feeling it may be you


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah i saw the jetski in the commercial as well. lol Props brother your making it lol


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

Pretty cool! Well done


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't wait to watch. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

You (or rather your jet ski) made it into today's Washington Post Express - Congrats.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking forward to it. My kids were excited to see you driving down to NC yesterday!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

well done brian,cant wait to see the show you truly deserve it in my eyes as you have surely entertained the boards here with your stories and beautiful photos. well done indeed !!!!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks much! Had a good trip to Hatteras, report to follow.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Wanted to bump this as a reminder that JetSkiBrian will be on Animal Planet Sunday night at 9PM EST. opcorn:


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks much, they changed the time to 8pm.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

hey man saw the previwes for this sunday man. cant wait to watch it. that jetski fishing has to be a ton of fun. makes me want to go out to bass pro and buy my one and jump on it and go fishing.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

bumping this to remind everyone brian will be on animal planet tonight at 8pm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Biran is a TV star now!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done, Brian! Darcey and I both agree... YOU made the show worth watching!!!

Jim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> Well done, Brian! Darcey and I both agree... YOU made the show worth watching!!!
> 
> Jim


Agreed.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Dude your crazy. Just finished watching it and that was awesome.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

hey brian when can i get your auto graph. i need to sell it on ebay and get some money. lol great show man.. you make me want to get a loan and go get me a jetski and rig it like urs


----------



## sandnuts81 (Jan 21, 2012)

Show was great Brian


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That was really great.


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

Watched the show last night Brian, good job indeed! Congrats


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Watched the show last night brian, that was awesome... Maybe a extreme fishing charter service could be in your future for a business ventuer.... Congrats on making it on tv.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, we had fun watching it.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great show Brian!! Man you could do a show on your own!! Those swells really had the jet skis rockin! LOL


----------



## LadyFish (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dang I missed it.*

Do you know if they are gonna do any reairs???

BTW....LOVE your post & pics.....First thing I look for when I go to the VA reports.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyFish said:


> Do you know if they are gonna do any reairs???
> 
> BTW....LOVE your post & pics.....First thing I look for when I go to the VA reports.


According to the guide on Cox cable, the show re-airs tonight (Wed 8/22) at 10 pm, then again on Thurs at 1 am and 5 am. Saw the repeats Sat night after the original airing, during the wee hrs of Sun morning. Watched it twice. Awesome!!


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

animal planet has the full episode you can watch


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. It was probably 20 hours of filming for the 15 minutes of TV. A lot of other things took place and or were talked about. The show is more about Eric the host, I was there to show him how to jet ski fish. I did go aver a lot more details. I think they are making the show more about entertainment. It was great that others could at least see parts of what I do.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I think you are right Brian*

The guy certainly can't fish so he has to be entertaining I guess. It makes my head hurt just to watch the guy but for some reason I keep looking....Kind of like watching a train wreck...You know you should look away but it draws you in. My guess is that you hooked his fish for him and let him reel it in. Looked like he rewarded your hard work by crashing your two jetskies for you. Hope it didn't leave a mark.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Great work Brian! DVR'd the show and watched it last night-Simply Amazing! - I think you should start doing a weekly video show! The pictures are great, but they don't do your hobby justice - video actually shows how crazy it can get out there. Set up a youtube channel and I can guarantee you will have the entire P&S forum watching and anticipating weekly!


----------

